# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Get Home Bags?

## AndyD

I'm just throwing this out there. I looked for any posts about GHB's and didn't see any (or maybe just overlooked them), but wondered if any of you guys carried one and what you carry. I work about 60 miles from home and my main priority, should something happen, would be getting home to the family. Should I just make a scaled down Mini-BOB or look at it more from an EDC viewpoint with a few added items? Any advice?? Here's what I currently carry on a daily basis...

Maxpedition Falcon II

Small Condor Pouch:
American Medical PSK (I thought it would be a good starting point)
Wire Saw
Bic Lighter
Magnesium fire starter
Water Purification Tabs

Poncho
SOG Seal Pup
Leatherman Wave
First Aid Kit
Flashlight
Cliff Bars/Gatorade packets
32 oz. Nalgene bottle

----------


## Rick

We've had a lot of discussion on Get Home Bags but most of it is buried in other threads. I'm not sure one has been started specially for it so it's a good post. 

I have a pack that resembles any non-military backpack 
Knives
water purification
first aid kit
water
food
flashlights 
fire starting
plastic sheeting
multi-tool
Canteen cup
Esbit stove and cubes

Of course to that I'd add my EDC, road flares and cell phone. As well as any other tools I keep in my vehicles depending on the situation and time of year. Lot's there to choose from.

----------


## Cast-Iron

Your post got me thinking on this a bit.  I think your list is certainly a good start, and perhaps all that you would need should the situation ever arise.  If you're trying to cover 60 miles on foot, and your in reasonably good health, it may only take you 2 or 3 days.  If your some kind of superhuman triathlete you might cover that same distance in less than 2 full days.  What's the weather like?  What's the nature of the emergency?  These should help you prepare for the most likely scenarios.  If you're in my demographic, than 60 miles is more likely to require somewhere between 3 and 5 days depending upon the terrain and the season.  What kind of water sources are available along your intended and back-up routes?  Do you have at least two methods to treat that water?  Will exposure present an issue?  For me fire-starting wouldn't be much of a priority unless it was the dead of winter.  If it is summer and you're hiking through the extreme heat perhaps having a good headlamp with enough batteries to cover most of the distance at night would make more sense.  Be sure to take a look at your first aid supplies to insure you have the basics covered for typical hiking related injuries....blisters, scrapes, aches...etc.  Your GHB is dependent on your situation.  And that can change for any number of reasons.  It is a get home bag so I would keep it simple and adjust the contents as the seasons dictate in your area.

----------


## welderguy

I carry a GHB, its set up like a BOB, I have enough gear for 48 hours in the field. I am usually never further than 4 to 6 hours away by foot. but things happen so I plan for longest possible stay in the field.

----------


## Rick

Oh, one other thing I forgot to mention. Cast-Iron jogged my memory on alternate routes. I also carry a complete set of maps in my vehicles. I have section of the country, state, county and local maps as well as state rail route and state power line maps, topo maps and a county atlas. That's in each vehicle. So even if highway is not a good route I still can rely on rail and powerline to keep me moving in the right direction. Just a thought.

----------


## AndyD

Well, I live in Mississippi so the weathers always hot, humid, and sticky. So I think the water situation definitely needs to be concidered further. Also hadn't thought about the maps. I keep a highway map with me, but I haven't thought of rail lines, powerlines, and such. It may be a good thing that I work for the Dept. of Transportation and have access to some of that. Thanks for the input though, it gives me a few more things to think about.

----------


## hunter63

Rick, good point.

One traffic jamb can make a big difference......as well as river and such on alternatives.....good thing rail roads have bridges..

----------


## welderguy

> Rick, good point.
> 
> One traffic jamb can make a big difference......as well as river and such on alternatives.....good thing rail roads have bridges..


 Dont know if I want to be walking on a railroad bridge and see a train coming. The few around here are just a little wider than the train.

----------


## Rick

Just be a little narrower. Easy peasy.

----------


## DSJohnson

So is the thinking that the purpose of a GHB means that you are caught in a situation where something has happened so fast that driving back home is not going to be an option and now we are going to "make our way back" by the best means possible? and so the GHB is supposed to the "grab it out of the vehicle and go bag?"

----------


## Rick

I can't speak for others but my bag can be used for that or if I find myself stranded overnight I have the resources to make it safe and comfortable. Either way.

----------


## Batch

I would think any GHB has to be mobile independent of the vehicle. It should also be something that can be reached and taken if you had to ditch the vehicle in a hurry.

There are places I go that don't have much traffic. I don't have 4 wheel drive in my truck. So, I have to park in the road and walk the last mile and a half to the gate of one STA I have hunted in. If I got stuck or broke down in a late hunt and every other hunter is gone I would have to wait for my wife to call FWC and them to send someone to get me.

What happens when a missing hunter goes way down on the priority list? I would have to wait the work week for help under normal conditions. If the normal was disrupted how long? Your GHB may just have to get you to the nearest town or farm houses.

What happens if IT IS a SHTF situation? Trespassing to a farmers house might not be the brightest of choices.

----------


## Rick

Hmm. Maybe a white flag needs to go in the kit. Be right back.

----------


## LowKey

Traveling at night with a big bright headlamp needs to be considered too, depending on the situation. We used to play flashlight tag out in the back woods at night when I was a kid. Never failed that a neighbor would get wigged out by the lights in the woods and call the cops. If the moon is good, you'd be surprised how well lit the woods are at night without a light.

I keep a GHB in my truck cuz I work 50 miles from home. It would take me 3 to 5 days to get back depending on season. It's just a small, non-descript, nonmilitary pack with a hydration bladder in it and the usual first aid, overnight bivy, water purification tabs, powdered electrolyte and about 3 days of dehydrated stuff to eat. Weighs about 8lbs without water in it. I keep bottled water in the truck too. Plus, there is a change of clothes, tooth brush/paste, razor and soap just in case it becomes the stay-overnight snowstorm bag. (I wish I could say stay-overnight got-lucky bag....)

----------


## Rick

You could. Of course, Mrs. Lowkey might then consider it a "got real unlucky real quick" bag. She might even consider it a "You dirty @#$# @@$ @@!#$. Enjoy your last breath bag".

----------


## Canoetripper

CEB13512536183187E11C34FE463.jpg
 so what;s in your bag????

----------


## hunter63

> CEB13512536183187E11C34FE463.jpg
>  so what;s in your bag????


Looks like a bad case of "one more thing-ites"....keep put thing in till you can carry it, then start a new bag......

----------


## Highhawk1948

Always have a survival bag in my truck. Items to stay out for 72 hours.  Regular size back pack, weighs appox. 15 pounds.  Includes first aid supplies, extra ammo, fishing line, snares, food, extra change of clothes, knife, 3 ways to light a fire, tinder, etc.

----------


## Rick

I'm wondering how many of you have included items in your get home bag to encompass your spouse and or children? I have items in my wife's van specifically for me (boots for example) along with her items. She has a get home bag but there is also a large bag in the back that would cover both of us and grand kids if we were faced with the unlikely prospect of being stuck in a vehicle. Likewise, there are items in my truck for her and the grand kids. I too have my get home bag along with a large bag that includes their items.

----------


## DSJohnson

> I'm wondering how many of you have included items in your get home bag to encompass your spouse and or children? I have items in my wife's van specifically for me (boots for example) along with her items. She has a get home bag but there is also a large bag in the back that would cover both of us and grand kids if we were faced with the unlikely prospect of being stuck in a vehicle. Likewise, there are items in my truck for her and the grand kids. I too have my get home bag along with a large bag that includes their items.


Rick I carry my bag in my vehicle all the time. We built a bag for my wife several years ago and she carries it in her vehicle.  We just throw my bag in her vehicle or her bag in mine.  She also carries a second kit that is kind of a "in case" bag for the grand kids...even though they are all now pretty "grown up" (youngest of the seven is now 10)  mostly extra food, a couple of hoodies, a couple of extra space blankets, a extra box or two of tampons (6 girls) granola bars, protein bars and three more liters of water.  Then if they are with us we have a start and an extra pack to use if we need to leave the vehicles. A couple of the kids already have their SDA cards (Oklahoma calls it a Self Defense Act card NOT a CCW) and so I have pack some of their ammo also.  We try and be pretty diligent about encouraging them to use a good pack instead of luggage bags (Christmas presents)  It is an inside joke with all of our kids.  They all tease my wife and I about being "preppers" now that that stupid show is on.  They all love to camp so it is a simple thing to tie "being prepared" into thinking that way even when you are not out camping.  Talking about what ifs and stuff like that.

----------


## Coffee_Break

Majority of the item's I have I picked up cheap, I dont buy Survival Kit's those are too pricey! (not to mention probably packed with the same cheap sh**!)

2 x Silver Mylar Sheet's (Retain Body Heat) cost £1
1 x Emergancy Survival Shelter (Silver Mylar) cost £1
1 x Pack of Six disposable Lighters with LED cost £1
1 x Pack of Cable Tidies cost £1
1 x Cheap Multi tool Pen Knife cost £1
1 x Pack of 45 Bleech Tablets (1 tablet = 1 litre of bleech!) cost £1
3 x 5 meter lengths of Paracord (550 Gauge OD Green) cost £3
1 x Pack of 3 Condoms (hey I might get lucky!!) cost £2.50
4 x Pack of Strike anywhere Matches cost £1
1 x Tube of Hand Sanitation Gel cost £1
1 x Folding Tree Saw cost £1
1 x Ground Sheet cost £1
1 x Tarp cost £1
1 x Bag of Cotton Wool cost £1
1 x Pack of 2 Glow Stick's cost £1

Last couple of items are just common cense, fishing lures, plastic ponchos, sowing pins, compass, medical kit and then things some people just seem to forget, packet of shaving razors (for my old fashioned RAZOR) toothbrush, toothpaste and more importantly soap!!

You can make a really good B.O.B (Bug Out Bag) or Get Home Bag for under £20

The professional camping bag itself, to store most of it in, might cost you a bit more, but search around, you'll find places like Charity Shops have them on the cheap sometimes for less than £10  :Closedeyes: 

The One Pound Shop or the Dollar store has everything you could possibly need! (including aluminium mess tins x 2 for £1)

The most important thing you can do besides pondering what to put in your emergancy kit bag, is knowing what you can live on and eat, so a little research goes a long way to staying alive.

Unless your looking forwards to trying to carry over 2lbs (in weight) worth of food in Tins (in which case I hope you remembered a Can opener!)

Woodlice - Edible
Earthworms - Edible
Hawthorn Berries - Edible
Blackberries - Edible
Elder Berries - Edible
Sea Buckthorn Berries - Edible
Rosehips - Edible
Dandilions - Edible
Nettles - Edible
Burdock - Edible
Rats Tail Plantain - Edible
Chickweed - Edible
Pendulum Sedge - Edible (needs prep)
Acorns - Edible (needs prep, you have to remove the Tanins in water, but dont throw that waste water away, thats good for washing your clothes!) N.B: Potentially debilitating stomache cramps if you try to eat them Raw!

And just as an example of what will kill you in an instant if you stick it in your mouth, Woody Nightshade Berries (Bittersweet), Deadly Nightshade (Atropa Belladona) Berries and Black Nightshade, not so edible.. Death in one or two bite's!  :Sleep: 

If you see something that looks just like fresh Parcley, some advice, dont stick it in your mouth unless your 100% certain, because Monk's Hood or Wolfsbane which will melt your insides out, looks exactly the same!

I once saw an article elsewhere about eating the humble earthworm, which was filled with other peoples misconceptions, one guy wrote that if the worm had a big ring around it's body it should be discarded because it was infested with parasite's!

Pure hogwash, that ring just so you know, is where two worm's have gotten Jiggy with it! Thats an egg sack filled with unhatched baby worms! Preparing them is easy, you dig them up, you flatten them from the head down with a flat bladed knife so there innards go out there rear end, you then dump the now very flat earthworm into your cooking pot along with his little friends with a little Bisto freeze dried gravy and chow down! (simple) They taste gritty and earthy (pretty damn horrid actually) but they'll keep you alive, hence you might want a packet or two of gravy granules to make them taste a bit better!

If the idea of eating an earthworm makes your stomache churn, feel free to expend most of your energy (which you could better spend trying to get home) trying to lure, catch, shoot or gut bigger game. 

You'll always come across some Yahoo or Jock, that has a self erecting camping tent and a self lighting camping stove, who's brought along four packets of bacon and a packet of egg's, half a ton of weapon's like a large machette and presumes he can survive on his own just fine.

Word of advice, let them, those kind of people will get you killed - Epecially when his stove runs out of Gas and he want's to borrow your lighter!

----------


## SARKY

I think a definition of a GHB is in order. A GHB is a bag and contents to get you home from where ever you under worst case scenario/conditions. So based on that, how many miles will you have to travel (worst case, on foot) and how many miles will you be able to cover a day, worst case? I figure on 10 miles travel per day. So now aside from your survival gear you will need food (while you may be able to forage along the way, hunting or trapping will cut down on your distance traveled per day) for the days of travel. You will need water and or sources of water on your travel route, and the means to purify it. so,this is just a start, keep it going.

----------


## Rick

Just out of curiosity how often do you test your bag and your plan?

----------


## crashdive123

On coffee breaks of course. :Whistling:

----------


## SARKY

My bag has been rock solid tested about a dozens times to tweak it in. As to my plan twice a year i run it thru, make notes and review.

----------


## Coffee_Break

> On coffee breaks of course.


How often have I tested my plan?

Well lets see I spent a few years roughing it, if you've packed a 9mm and think that bunny rabbit will taste nice after you've blasted a hollow point into it's gut's. Go for it!

A water container with water in it, is always a good idea, but there's plenty of place's you can find water, it's always a good idea to pack some spare warm clothes.

Scenario, you fall into a river and the temprature is dropping and you've got no spare clothes, your screwed.

I saw an article not to long ago about some dude, who when he lost his Job decided in his infinate wisdom to move out his flat to save money, then he packed all his possessions into his car and then he drove, hundred's of miles into the forest with his four person tent and his self lighting stove! There was even a photo in the article with him sitting there eating bacon and eggs, saying he wasnt going to come back to civilization until his online web buisness bloomed or blossomed.

Well lets just look at that scenario from a realistic perspective, he's Jobless, so he's got no cash, he's just driven hundreds of miles into the middle of nowhere, his car must have an infinite source of gas, like the stove.. Or is he by now and very realisticly probably dead somewhere!

Miles I can cover, well I once had to do a 27.5 mile trek in under 24 hours non-stop and that was with the bag carrying everything to actually make it home.

Trapping take's time, fishing take's time and thats time that can be better spent actually bugging out!

If your on the trail, the half of the time, dinner will present itself, without having to go hunting through the underbrush for it, baby deer for instance, hide in long grass, they just lay there waiting for there mom to come back. So there's nothing stopping you from turning it into a quick meal by just picking up a big chunk of wood, walking right up to it and clubbing the crap out of it!

What did I eat over that 24 hour period, well, I came across apple tree's, plum's and pear's in fact I filled my bag with so many of them I was still chewing them by the time I made it home, it is not the "Zombie Apocolypse" so packing a 12 gauge or 9mm is just a little OTT but thats just my view!

People that feel the need to pack iron & brass must be compensating for there tiny dick and there insecurity at being able to kill something with their bare hands, half the time expecting the worst case scenario, when half of the forest if used correctly can kill you or anyone else if you know how. I would happily enter into a Survival scenario with anyone, to see whom ends up where and by when, heck I'd even feel tempted to leave them a happy camper picknick hamper on the way down the trail, with a little note that says "Open for one Snake Surprise!"

You can always tell exactly how dehydrated you are by simply observing the color of your own piss, if it's almost crystal clear, your not that dehydrated, if its amber, your slightly dehydrated, if it's dark orange, your pretty dehydrated.

If your worried about thing's like Athlete's Foot or Trenchfoot, dont be, there's an instant cure for that, next time you stop to pull out your dong and take a leak, take your boots off and piss on your feet... Doesnt sound very sanitary does it but surprisingly this is what they teach soldiers the world over!  :Blush: 

Feel free to Bazuka that Varuca (your miles from a pharmacy!) but the fact is your own pee contains enough Uretha (Alkaline) to kill most fungal infections dead!

----------


## crashdive123

Well - since you quoted me.

How many times have you tested *YOUR* GHB was the question posed.  Unless you live in a very temperate area - relying on two little mylar sheets for warmth (remember, this is your plan) and six disposable lighters indicates that no testing has been involved, and minimal experience.

Many here have roughed it, but that is not to say that we know that a bag that we put together works unless we've tested it.

Also - we don't know you.  There is an introduction section if you'd like to let us know a little about yourself.

----------


## Coffee_Break

Used it many times, over a six year period, caught plenty of game, never forget that first time. It was a rabbit, tried shooting at them with a crossbow, never a good idea, if you miss the bolt's ricochet, tried shooting at them with a .22 pellet gun with platic flight lead tipped pest control pellets, great effect the pellets are so damn light they go right through the rabbit and the rabbit runs off, in the end what worked funnily enough was picking up a pebble and throwing it at one whilst filling a canteen with water.

It went "eek" and fell over, then unable to believe my luck I picked it and the water canteen up, went back to camp. Two friends with me, suddenly whilst we where all laughing about the irony of how simple it had actually been the damned thing came back to life. Yeap, seems it was only stunned. So then I had both people giving me advice, one suggested just throttling it, tried that, hands around its neck, eyeballs bulged and it put up even more of a struggle, so then the other guy suggested a karate chop to the back of it's neck, tried that too, that pissed it off even worse. What worked in the end, just grabbed the hind legs and smashed it's head off the floor!

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't see crossbow, .22 pellet gun, water canteen on your list.  

Your list sounds like something you read, not something you used.

----------


## Coffee_Break

No that was a camping trip, where I started out getting interested in survival with some friends. So they produced the crossbow and the air rifle. The crossbow soon fell out of favour when it bounced a bolt off a rock and buried itself a few yards from where one of us was standing, the pellet gun, was to be honest perfectly useless over a distance and ironicly the one thing that worked and works well to this day is a small round projectile, just like a slingshot. No a slingshot is not on that list, because these days I would find a nice Wych Elm, Willow or Yew tree and just fashion a bow. I've got the Paracord and the woodsaw what else would I need? Oh maybe a some cotton wool tied around the end to give the arrow some drag.  :Wink: 

It might sound like hard work to some people, wittling down a 5 of 6 foot length of wood with only a pocket knife to make your string notches, but hey, thats what the camping fire it for, you dump either end in the fire and let it burn around the ends evenly. Their are plenty of ways you can make something with a 60lb draw wieght out of lengths of PVC pipe, but are you going to have time to grab, the bag, the arrows and the long length of PVC and not find yourself being stopped and asked "whats in the bag?"

Nowadays I dont go anywhere without my big heavy wool hooded coat (even if its summer, i'll put it over my shoulder!) and the first thing I would do at night is get a fire going, frost bite, I can tell you all about that, first you get red blotches on your legs, then those discolor like a bruise only thats not a bruise, that's you starting to freeze to death.  :Sleep: 

It puts it sharply into perspective when you miscalculate the weather, get soaked to the bone, then wake up in agony because you cant feel your toe's even with heavy socks and boots on in a sleeping bag!

I cant even begin to describe how soul destroying and increadibly painful that feel's, waking up before the break of dawn unable to move because it just makes all your muscles and bones ache, the only thing is to go off and experiance it for yourself and then learn from those mistakes. Most people take it for granted that if the weather turns foul, they can just go back in the house and put a nice thick jumper on, or a spare pair of Joggers under the clothes they already have on, but if you packed a bag thinking to bring only shorts and a few teeshirts, your in for some real pain if the weather goes bad!

----------


## Rick

Mate, me thinks you are in the 12 year old range. Either way, this is fantasy stuff.

----------


## Coffee_Break

12 years old... try 39 and having spent 6 years homeless, you know survival through the winter... Fantasy stuff.. hahaha! Born survivalist you are! Maybe down in indiana the weather stays warm but here in the UK we get snow drift's. Come over to my neck of the wood's and we'll see how well you do with 6 months of Winter Rain followed by Ice & Snow.

You know that fat guy whats his name, oh yeah Ray Mears (survival expert) he did a big documentry for the BBC about how to survive in the British Wilds, but even he put his tail between his legs and got back in his Jeep and bugged out home when the Winter started to set in!

What is it they say about him again, "oh yeah!" the only Fat Survival Guy who heads off into the wilderness and come's back looking fatter than before he went in!

----------


## Rick

And you're better than Ray Mears? Okay, cowboy. Let's see how long you last on here.

----------


## finallyME

A GHB is called a "Get Home Bag" because the objective is to get home as fast as possible.  The reason is because your home is where your supplies are, and most likely your family.  A GHB is completely different from a BOB, or "Bug out Bag".  You want to cover miles with a GHB, and fast.  Foraging and "wilderness survival" are not the goal.  Foraging and hiking are mutually exclusive activities.  The more you forage, the longer it will take you to get home.  Your GHB should be light.  

For most people, they work in urban environments, and live in urban environments.  There generally isn't much rural area between their office and home.  This means that they won't be in the wilderness on their trip back home.  The GHB should reflect that.  For me, I have a mountain rang between my office and home.  I have a choice of going over the mountain range, or walking around on the interstate.  If it is winter, I am not walking over the mountains.

----------


## magentasky

Coffee_Break,what part of UK do you live in?
Lived in various parts of UK all my life,except for the past year.Apart from '63 (when I was just a glimmer in my parents eyes) lots of winters spent there and I have never experience snow drifts...just sayin'.Not implying what you say is incorrect,just wondering?

----------


## crashdive123

@ Rick - I do believe you nailed it.

----------


## magentasky

Coffee_Break,what part of UK do you live in?
Lived in various parts of UK all my life,except for the past year.Apart from '63 (when I was just a glimmer in my parents eyes) lots of winters spent there and I have never experience snow drifts...just sayin'.Not implying what you say is incorrect,just wondering?

----------


## Coffee_Break

> Coffee_Break,what part of UK do you live in?
> Lived in various parts of UK all my life,except for the past year.Apart from '63 (when I was just a glimmer in my parents eyes) lots of winters spent there and I have never experience snow drifts...just sayin'.Not implying what you say is incorrect,just wondering?


Then you were not in London this May when it blew a blizzard and that would be the South-West, but I have travelled all over, including the Highlands where the peaks are always covered in Snow and if you look out the window right about now, youd see what I mean about the weather turning. It's now pissing down with rain and the sunshine is gone, by the end of Sept, the weather is going to be foul.

As for the guy who went travelling in his Car that was oversea's in Sweden... (Silly bugger actually Drove miles into the woods)

You know I love American's there ideology is great, try to buy a crossbow online from Oversea's or an Air-rifle for that matter and they wont sell it to you, blindly thinking that it's export controlled in your country, little realising most people to the north have a shotgun license! (or maybe it's just the arseholes that run e-Bay).

Try lighting a fire in a so called conservation national park, you'll be expelled by the park warden's or the firebrigade will turn up and hose your warm fire down whilst the police who are more than a little over zealous will raid your bag looking for large sharp objects.

Here's the craziness of it: Banstead Common is huge! It's acres of woodland, know what the council notice says on the faded park notice.

Any persons caught picking any wild flower will be fined upto a minimum of £5000
Any persons caught erecting a Temporary or Camping Shelter with be fined upto a minimum of £5000
Any persons caught shooting any wild animal or wild fowl will be fined upto a minimum of £5000
Any persons caught lighting any fire's will be fined upto a minimum of £5000

And thats just one Borough!

Places where you'll be left in peace a quiet are few and far between in this country, you could always try sleeping in a shop doorway in the town and see how long you last! Or get on the train and head for a few places that I know off-hand where no-body will disturb you! Norfolkbroads is one, Dartmoor is another, Yorkshire Dales, Inverness, Kent Coast. If you pull up the Satalite map's on Google Maps, you soon find plenty of deep, overgrown green places.

I lived on a boat for two years before I sold it and moved back to the city, lost my own Job and ended up Surviving, forget trying a place for food handout's those places hand you tined food but no tin opener and they dont really give a **** that your sleeping on a bit of cardboard!

----------


## hunter63

This is all pretty interesting Coffee Break......so I think I'll just sit here and take notes........

----------


## Winnie

May in London.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/lon...weather/328328

I live about 80 miles north of London, funny that, I don't see or remember any blizzards. Oh and London is in the SOUTH EAST. 

Now, do yourself a favour,and go for a walk. Oh and don't forget your GHB, You never know, you might get lucky! Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 I wouldn't rely on that tat to get me to the end of the street. Where's your food, water, cash, credit card, spare socks, hat and gloves, torch, I could go on but I know you won't undrstand.
And I would happily put my life in the hands of Ray Mears and his Land Rover to get me home safely, while you dig about for worms. (good luck with that in the winter.)

----------


## BENESSE

UK smack down, round one.
Got my trail mix and chia fresca...this is gonna be better than the fruitcake toss.

----------


## hunter63

> ................ So then I had both people giving me advice, one suggested just throttling it, tried that, hands around its neck, eyeballs bulged and it put up even more of a struggle, so then the other guy suggested a karate chop to the back of it's neck, tried that too, that pissed it off even worse. What worked in the end, just grabbed the hind legs and smashed it's head off the floor!


Floor?, You camping in a cabin?

----------


## Winnie

> UK smack down, round one.
> Got my trail mix and chia fresca...this is gonna be better than the fruitcake toss.


LOL, as well as knowing Geography,I have extensive experience with fruitcakes, and believe me when I say this one didn't come out of no oven!

----------


## SARKY

You go Winnie!

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Here I am, sitting in court, reading this on my iPhone, doing my damndest to not burst out laughing.

----------


## crashdive123

Winnie - when dealing with a legend in their own mind there is no winning.  Entertainment, but no winning.

----------


## Winnie

> Here I am, sitting in court, reading this on my iPhone, doing my damndest to not burst out laughing.


That's called poetic justice, for not paying attention in court. Just be thankful you don't have hot coffee to hand.

----------


## Coffee_Break

In this country its called common by-laws go check it up if you don't believe it, or better yet go try and pitch a tent on a local common and then feel free to call me a lier.  Fact Ray Mears shoots and skins a wild deer for entertainment on TV but under British by-law that is a criminal offence its classed as poaching

----------


## Rick

Lord A Mercy, child. At 39 I would have thought you'd be a tad more .....um.....knowledgeable. I mean, even I know where the capital of Britain is located. 

I have my popcorn and soft drink. Baffle me some more.

----------


## Ken

I've studied British Law.  I've never heard of a "common BY-law."  What is a common BY-law?

----------


## Winnie

I'm ashamed to say the UK education system is in a worse state than I thought. I'm English, and didn't understand the relevance of that last post at all, so lord only knows how y'all see it.
Anyhoo, keep him talking, I need to go cook supper, I'll be back!

----------


## Rick

Good golly, Ken. There are two primary kinds of by-laws. The first one is a privileged by-law. (you know where I'm going don't you?) The second is your common by-law. There is, however, a very rare form of British by-law called the uncommon by-law. You won't see those invoked very often, hence the name.

----------


## Winnie

> I've studied British Law.  I've never heard of a "common BY-law."  What is a common BY-law?


I think he means Bye-laws. and they're not common. I was going to call him, but I'm hungry.

----------


## crashdive123

You guys are just being silly now.  It is clear that he misspoke a wee bit (mistyped?)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Watch this!  Coffee_Break will be back soon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> ........................
> If your on the trail, the half of the time, dinner will present itself, without having to go hunting through the underbrush for it, baby deer for instance, hide in long grass, they just lay there waiting for there mom to come back. So there's nothing stopping you from turning it into a quick meal by just picking up a big chunk of wood, walking right up to it and clubbing the crap out of it!


Looks like you are into unconventional deer hunting your self.....of course clubbing the crap out of a baby deer isn't too sporting, and very limited in season, not much meat...........just saying.

----------


## finallyME

Coffee Break, I still don't see how anything you have said relates at all to the subject of this post.  This post is about Get Home Bags, not Get Lost Bags.

----------


## Ken

> Coffee Break, I still don't see how anything you have said relates at all to the subject of this post. This post is about Get Home Bags, not Get Lost Bags.



Coffee_Break has a _different_ kind of bag.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SARKY

<If your worried about thing's like Athlete's Foot or Trenchfoot, dont be, there's an instant cure for that, next time you stop to pull out your dong and take a leak, take your boots off and piss on your feet... Doesnt sound very sanitary does it but surprisingly this is what they teach soldiers the world over! 

Feel free to Bazuka that Varuca (your miles from a pharmacy!) but the fact is your own pee contains enough Uretha (Alkaline) to kill most fungal infections dead!>

I doubt that I have enough uretha(urethra) to reach my feet (and i'm not short in that regard) Now urea, is a different story. Know what you are talking about before you speak.

----------


## Rick

This right here is the kind of forward, out of box thinking ya'll come on here for. You won't find that on Medline.commie.

"Hey! You just pee'd on my foot!"
"Looks like you might have trench foot."
"Huh? I haven't got ..... really?"

----------


## Ken

That foot's gonna' taste pretty bad when he sticks it back in his mouth.

----------


## Rick

I know a guy that would love it. Just love it.

----------


## Ken

> I know a guy that would love it. Just love it.


Could it be?  Could Coffee-Break be HIM?  There are a LOT of indications here that it's likely...

----------


## Rick

I don't know. I think that guy is really Ray Mears. 'Course he could have some Bear in him.

----------


## crashdive123

> Could it be?  Could Coffee-Break be HIM?  There are a LOT of indications here that it's likely...


Who?  Sarge?

----------


## Rick

Sarge will pee on your foot. You won't have to pay him or nuttin'. He'll do it for free.

----------


## hunter63

I was gonna tell ya the story about the stage act where the lady would.......naw,.. never mind.... this is still a family site, sorry.........

----------


## Coffee_Break

> <If your worried about thing's like Athlete's Foot or Trenchfoot, dont be, there's an instant cure for that, next time you stop to pull out your dong and take a leak, take your boots off and piss on your feet... Doesnt sound very sanitary does it but surprisingly this is what they teach soldiers the world over! 
> 
> Feel free to Bazuka that Varuca (your miles from a pharmacy!) but the fact is your own pee contains enough Uretha (Alkaline) to kill most fungal infections dead!>
> 
> I doubt that I have enough uretha(urethra) to reach my feet (and i'm not short in that regard) Now urea, is a different story. Know what you are talking about before you speak.


Here take a long read - Just add the HTTP

://goo.gl/piL1z4  :Sleep: 

Also learn the difference in spelling it with an R... Sarge? You mean "STAFF" Unless you mean the Sargent Major!

It;s only advisable to use your own, how'd you know the guy you invite to pee on your leg hasnt got the CLAP?

You wouldnt want me peeing on you, not after all those HEPATITIS Vaccinations against HEP A-B and even C. 

Yes, I am immune to C - Because I am a geneticly born carrier!

----------


## Ken

> Here take a long read - Just add the HTTP
> 
> ://goo.gl/piL1z4 
> 
> Also learn the difference in spelling it with an R... Sarge? You mean "STAFF" Unless you mean the Sargent Major!
> 
> It;s only advisable to use your own, how'd you know the guy you invite to pee on your leg hasnt got the CLAP?



_"Urine Therapy for Hands, Feet & Nails?"_ I heard someone say it's also good for your teeth, so I peed in your beer for you yesterday.

----------


## Ken

Duh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Coffee_Break

Thanks for the Trollollol Ken, you made me laugh - I'll pass on the beer!

Only people that have worked in EMERGANCY RESPONDER situations are immunized against HEP A-B but then I guess you knew that and I guess you already,  all probably knew that and know you wouldnt want to get a bite off a person thats been immunized against it or a person that has already got it!

----------


## Ken

> Yes, I am immune to C - Because I am a geneticly born carrier!



 :knight: 

http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/hepatitis-c

----------


## Coffee_Break

It's called Occult infection, it's incurable! I was Born with it.  :Sneaky2: 

But you sure as hell wouldnt want me to sanitize anything with my pee on your body! Not unless you like the idea of;

Gangrene, Fever, Jaundice, Diarrhea followed up in 14 weeks with Liver Failure and Death! Heck of a way to die out in the Wilderness!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

You may have been born with it, but it sure as hell ain't genetic.

----------


## Ken

> But you sure as hell wouldnt want me to sanitize anything with my pee on your body!


Not a good idea, unless you want to pee in a bag for the rest of your life.

----------


## Coffee_Break

Well lets see, I am not dying from it, it's not doing anything to my Liver!

But if I took a pee on your toothbrush when you werent looking, the same can not be said for you!  :Creepy: 

The hepatitis C virus naturally mutates, or alters its genome, very rapidly. Its strains have two to three times more genetic variability, for example, than HIV, the virus that causes AIDS, and hepatitis C reproduces more than 100 billion times per day, 100 times faster than HIV. The infection is asymptomatic in the acute stage, making it less likely that diagnosis will be made early, when it is easiest to treat.

The large numbers of mutations are simply random in the virus' ever-changing genome, but a new study suggests that Darwinian genetic selection is at play. That is, the virus' genome changes in ways that make it more reproductively "fit" in the face of each immune system it encounters, changing what is must to evade the immune system in one host, then restoring itself when the pressure is off.

It changes 14 T-Cell's and produces some rather unique amino acids! (how about that for a dose of Resident Evil?)  :Blush:

----------


## Ken

It's not a good idea to talk about peeing on my toothbrush, Hep C or not.  It's not a good idea to even THINK about peeing on my toothbrush.  In fact, the smartest thing you could possibly do is to keep at least 1,000 miles away from my toothbrush.  

I live near the ocean, and I doubt that you're up to a 50 mile swim.  'Nuff said?

----------


## Rick

> all probably knew that and know you wouldnt want to get a bite off a person thats been immunized against it


So you think you can contract a disease from someone that has been immunized for it? What are they going to infect you with .... antibodies? 




> Only people that have worked in EMERGANCY RESPONDER situations are immunized against HEP A-B




That, sir, is utter rubbish and I'd really like for you to post a source that says that's true. Anyone....Anyone can be immunized against both A-B in both the U.S. and Great Britain. Travelers to various parts of the world are advised TO be immunized for Hep A and there is a rather lengthy list of folks that should be immunized against Hep B including travelers. 

As to neo-natal Hep C unless your physician has assured you via tests that Hep C has not/is not causing you any problems then you have no way of knowing. You can have no symptoms and still have ongoing damage to your liver. At 39 you are now at the right age for liver cancer and/or cirrhosis so ongoing testing is advisable for anyone with neo-natal Hep C whether they develop symptoms of the disease or not.

----------


## Ken

Like I said.   :knight:

----------


## Rick

Those little brown dots that appear in your post above are mostly his posts.

----------


## Ken

> Those little brown dots that appear in your post above and mostly his posts.


Yes.  In ALL of his posts.

----------


## Coffee_Break

> So you think you can contract a disease from someone that has been immunized for it? What are they going to infect you with .... antibodies? 
> 
> 
> 
> That, sir, is utter rubbish and I'd really like for you to post a source that says that's true. Anyone....Anyone can be immunized against both A-B in both the U.S. and Great Britain. Travelers to various parts of the world are advised TO be immunized for Hep A and there is a rather lengthy list of folks that should be immunized against Hep B including travelers. 
> 
> As to neo-natal Hep C unless your physician has assured you via tests that Hep C has not/is not causing you any problems then you have no way of knowing. You can have no symptoms and still have ongoing damage to your liver. At 39 you are now at the right age for liver cancer and/or cirrhosis so ongoing testing is advisable for anyone with neo-natal Hep C whether they develop symptoms of the disease or not.


Well thats very self opinionated of you to say 'P-Rick' clearly you have a problem with digesting information, such as being Born with Class C of the Pathogen, so when I went and got my shot's for Strain A & Strain B, I did so very concious of the fact those two missing strains would Party with the one already in my Genome!

The disease is DORMANT, it's VERY MUCH GENETIC'S it's not dormant if I give it to you! - There is no cure, because the Parent that had it had to undergo the Surpression of the Disease in the first place and it's that person whom passed it on.  :Sleep:

----------


## timjones922

Didn't this start out as a get home bag discussion? No wonder they are all buried in the threads.

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't this start out as a get home bag discussion? No wonder they are all buried in the threads.


Yes it did, good point..........and although this is not, by far, the worst hijack I have ever seen, it's working on heading to the top.......LOL
I'm gonna just back on out of here, as no good end can come from this, any longer.....the BS is flying.

Carry on.

----------


## timjones922

Anyway My get home bag has water, solar/dynamo lantern, bic lighters, (2), a couple of mountain house meals, some trail mix, a knife, (Buck Skinner), a slingshot with .32 caliber steel balls, an old soup can to purify water, first aide kit ,two large trash bags, 50 feet of 550, and 5/8" climbing/ repelling rope, fishing kit and spare socks . I will sometimes be a couple of hundred miles from home in my daily travels, it may take me several days to get home. They have these little shakers called earthquakes in my area, and they don't give you much warning. I always have a hoodie in my car, and a pair of sweatpants.

----------


## hunter63

That's sounds like a good list.
I would add a water purification system (straw filter or maybe iodine) and maybe a survival blanket...you should be good to go.

----------


## Ken

> Well thats very self opinionated of you to say 'P-Rick' clearly you have a problem with digesting information.....


Well, Hep C may not kill you, but I'm still betting that you're not going to last very long.  Not here, anyway.

----------


## Rick

> Well thats very self opinionated of you to say 'P-Rick' clearly you have a problem with digesting information, such as being Born with Class C of the Pathogen, so when I went and got my shot's for Strain A & Strain B, I did so very concious of the fact those two missing strains would Party with the one already in my Genome!
> 
> The disease is DORMANT, it's VERY MUCH GENETIC'S it's not dormant if I give it to you! - There is no cure, because the Parent that had it had to undergo the Surpression of the Disease in the first place and it's that person whom passed it on.




That pretty childish to resort to name calling. And pretty risky doing so to a mod. The fact is you addressed nothing that I posted. You did not bother with a source showing only first responders receive vaccines and you did not address how someone that had received immunization would pass the disease. What you did do was talk in circles. Tick Tock Tick Tock....Me thinks the clock is ticking.

----------


## Ken

> Tick Tock Tick Tock....Me thinks the clock is ticking.


TIME WARP!  Does it feel like everything's going faster all of a sudden?   :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

> Here take a long read - Just add the HTTP
> 
> ://goo.gl/piL1z4 
> 
> Also learn the difference in spelling it with an R... Sarge? You mean "STAFF" Unless you mean the Sargent Major!  
> 
> 
> It;s only advisable to use your own, how'd you know the guy you invite to pee on your leg hasnt got the CLAP?
> 
> ...


From the top.....

You have the spelling wrong too, pal.... it's Sargeant Major.And just so you know, Sarge is a screen name, so he can spell it however he wants. 

You can catch an STD by peeing on someones toes? Gawd where do you put your feet!?!

Vaccinations are a good thing, and prevent you from getting said diseases, so where's the problem.

Hep-C is a virus. You are not immune, nor are you a genetically born carrier. If you were born with it, that would mean you contracted it, in other words you caught it, from your birth mother. If you do indeed carry it, then you do indeed have Hep-C. It may be dormant(that means asleep by the way) and if you're lucky, it may stay that way, but there are no guarantees.

Here's some pertinent reading for you. You might learn something about the virus you have.

http://www.hepatitis-central.com/hcv...pregnancy.html

Oh I do love a good troll, it gets all the kinks out of my system.

----------


## Winnie

And finally....

My GHB.
Litre Water
Couple crystal light drink sachets
Bar chocolate
3 decent cereal bars
Glucose tablets 
Small FAK
Tarp
Mylar blanket
Escape tool
Multi tool
Packet hot hands
Torch
Couple of lighters and esbit fuel tabs ( I can’t do fire OK?)
Cash
Credit card
Spare socks
Bandana
Handipack tissues
Small pack wet wipes
A5 map book and compass
Add warm hat and gloves in winter (if I'm not already wearing them). 
Sunglasses and sunscreen in summer.
If I’m in posh clothes, I also have my walking boots.
I think I have everything covered.

Edit: A few days' worth of my regular medication.

----------


## Rick

Hong, Winnie. I don't see a hong listed. Oversight I'm sure.

----------


## Winnie

> Hong, Winnie. I don't see a hong listed. Oversight I'm sure.


Oh no, nope, no, no, no, no uh-uh. That is not an oversight.

----------


## crashdive123

Crikey - been one of those days.  Time for Coffee_Break to go on a permanent holiday from WSF.

----------


## hunter63

See, That's why is so hard to get nominees for the Troll Hall of Fame.......They don't last long enough.
Oh well, time to put the fruit cake down till next time, I guess.

----------


## Ken

> Well, Hep C may not kill you, but I'm still betting that you're not going to last very long. Not here, anyway.





> TIME WARP! Does it feel like everything's going faster all of a sudden?






> Crikey - been one of those days. Time for Coffee_Break to go on a permanent holiday from WSF.



Some events are so predictable.   :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

> See, That's why is so hard to get nominees for the Troll Hall of Fame.......They don't last long enough.
> Oh well, time to put the fruit cake down till next time, I guess.


This fool doesn't even deserve honorable mention.

----------


## Rick

I told him the clock was ticking.

----------


## timjones922

> That's sounds like a good list.
> I would add a water purification system (straw filter or maybe iodine) and maybe a survival blanket...you should be good to go.


Forgot to mention the aquimira, (Spelling) straw, also about a cup of bleach, and empty milk jug.

----------


## crashdive123

A word of caution on the empty milk jug.  Even though you clean it very well, there can still be some small bits of milk solids left over that will taint the contents.  I would recommend not using a container that held dairy products.

----------


## Rick

+1 on the milk jugs. Femalesurvivalist (I think) mentioned 1 liter soda bottles in another thread. Always a good option, plentiful and cheap.

----------


## Grim Survival

Hey guys, just out of curiosity and I might have missed it in the thread but why do you prefer large jugs over 500ml or 1l bottles? I find them a little more useful for get home scenario personally. I have a video of what i carry with me in my car kit. The case of water isn't shown but I keep a 12 bottle pack not only for get home bag but also saves me a ton of money in the summer. Love to hear your opinions on my get home kit! Here's the link to my video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSQyHeupkNQ 

thanks all!

----------


## Rick

Everyone has individual requirements. No one method will fit everyone. I have a 2 quart canteen in each of the vehicles and usually have some small bottled waters. Purchasing bottle water won't save you any money. It's more expensive per volume than gasoline. If you reuse the bottles then it might.

----------


## DSJohnson

Miz Winnie, ma'am,
What tool are you referring to when you listed Escape tool?

----------


## Winnie

My apologies Mr. J. The escape tool to which I am referring is a small pry tool like this. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roughneck-...item589c28978d

When I travel, it is by public transport, so this little widget will hopefully pry open the doors.

----------


## hunter63

That's like a Mini Wonder bar....keep at least one in all vehicles,.....but I do have one of thos small one....good idea for a bag tool.....Hummmm

----------


## postman

Don't have a get home bag yet, but I should probably make one up. Got some good ideas now after reading this post, too bad I missed the troll, looks like you guys had a good time with this one. LOL.

----------


## Hawk2014

Here is mine, hope you like it!

----------


## Kudos

As you work 60 miles from Home I am sure you realize it could easily take you a week to get home. Most people struggle to walk 10 miles a day and in the event of something really dire happening it could take you a week or more going cross country if you have to avoid main roads.
Taking a week to get home would place you at a severe disadvantage if you (and your Family) would be planning to Bug out from your Home especially if the timing for your departure was critical.
May I suggest you consider a folding bicycle to keep in the back of your car along with you bag, then at worst you could be home within 1 to 3 days. Maybe you couldn't cycle 60 miles in one day but you could certainly make it in three days even cross country.
Just a thought.
BTW don't forget a good map of your route and a compass for cross country directions. Also, a means to defend yourself if you had to.
In a serious situation there is always someone who thinks they deserve what you have more than you do so stay off main roads.

----------


## pete lynch

> BTW don't forget a good map of your route and a compass for cross country directions. Also, a means to defend yourself if you had to.


I see a pistol right next to the ax and the knives.  :Wink:

----------

